
Hams in Space Part 2: The Manned Spaceflights - AstroJetson
http://hackaday.com/2016/11/01/hams-in-space-part-2-the-manned-spaceflights/
======
AstroJetson
The first article was in January about the first sats in space.
[http://hackaday.com/2016/01/14/hams-in-space-project-
oscar/](http://hackaday.com/2016/01/14/hams-in-space-project-oscar/)

